# Graycliff Profesionale P.G. Cigar Review - Average at best....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For the hype about the name and the price, I was expecting to get my socks knocked off by this one. I was severely disappointed Started off with a ...

Read the full review here: Graycliff Profesionale P.G. Cigar Review - Average at best....


----------

